# Not much left of timing chain.



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

I bought this 2000 altima. I wait until someone has timing chain problems and buy them cheap, rebuild them and use them for commuter cars, this is my third one.

http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy26/jrc2905/?action=view&current=080.jpg

http://s774.photobucket.com/albums/yy26/jrc2905/?action=view&current=078.jpg

Will someone tell me if just the two altima engine pictures got posted or did my whole series of picture get posted, thanks.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It brings you to a pic on Photobucket. Once there, one can hit "next" and "previous" to scroll through your pics.


----------



## jrc2905 (Apr 24, 2005)

Thanks, I only wanted the two timing chain pics loaded.


----------

